# Swirl marks on kitchen counter top, from Clorox Wipes?



## markaj311 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, in our kitchen we have Corian countertops. When we moved in about 6 months ago we gave the place a good cleaning and a day later noticed this big swirl mark on the countertop. Tried cleaning it with soap and water, degreaser, magic eraser, etc, to no avail. My wife used Clorox Wipes and cleaned the counters again last night and now this morning I noticed another "swirl" next to the first one! I don't know what I can do about this or what my options are. I'll post a few pictures. Any help?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Stop using the clorox wipes?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Strange, here's a link on how to clean Corian. There's nothing there that says not to use bleach. http://www2.dupont.com/corian/en-us/bi/article/how-to-clean-corian.html


----------



## markaj311 (Feb 10, 2013)

joed said:


> Stop using the clorox wipes?


We will, but I still have the issue of these marks on the countertop not going away.. 

Let me check out that link for cleaning the corain, thanks!


----------



## markaj311 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting the link kwik, I'm going to try bleach first, and maybe if it is "hard water marks" then I'll pick up that Lime-A-Way and try that as well.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You could always contact your local dealer/installer and see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link, I have all Corian and I have been treating it wrong for over ten years. Thankfully it still looks good.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

You have soap residue marks; by soap, I mean any other detergent...

It's the same as cleaning ceramic tiles, you don't want any soap residues there either - so use Windex (not just any window cleaner) and paper towels and you'll get those residues off. 

See all detergents leave behind a sticky residue; proof? try washing a window with one.


----------



## markaj311 (Feb 10, 2013)

ccarlisle said:


> You have soap residue marks; by soap, I mean any other detergent...
> 
> It's the same as cleaning ceramic tiles, you don't want any soap residues there either - so use Windex (not just any window cleaner) and paper towels and you'll get those residues off.
> 
> See all detergents leave behind a sticky residue; proof? try washing a window with one.


I tried Windex just now but it didn't work. Going to try the LimeAWay tonight.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

iirc, corian is basicly plastic. so, wet sand it, then buff it. unless you have a satin finish.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Turtle wax.


----------



## markaj311 (Feb 10, 2013)

Update: the Lime-A-Way did not work either. So it rules out hard water stains, soap residue.. I don't know what it is or what else to try. I suppose i'll give the Turtle Wax a shot?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

do you know "as a fact" that those marks were not there before ?
that looks like a matte surface ?


----------



## markaj311 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nope, they weren't there before and it must be from something that either my wife or I are doing! Only, we don't know what that is.. There was only 1 of those marks until yesterday when I noticed that there is now a 2nd, so its definitely from us. I'm not sure what a matte surface is to be honest. Don't really know anything about countertops yet.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

a matte surface is not shiny. 

what you "may" be doing is "scuffing" the surface. if so, there is nothing that i know of that will remove that. as you are actually taking of a very small amount of the surface.


----------



## markaj311 (Feb 10, 2013)

r0ckstarr said:


> Turtle wax.


I tried this tonight (Meguires Carnuba Wax)and it MAY have actually worked! It's really hard to tell until the morning when the sunlight from the windows hits the countertop. But using a flashlight the one circle seems gone and the other looks at least lighter.. can't wait to check it out in the morning I really hope it worked!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

markaj311 said:


> I tried this tonight (Meguires Carnuba Wax)and it MAY have actually worked! It's really hard to tell until the morning when the sunlight from the windows hits the countertop. But using a flashlight the one circle seems gone and the other looks at least lighter.. can't wait to check it out in the morning I really hope it worked!


Fingers crossed! Post back your results. :thumbsup:


----------



## markaj311 (Feb 10, 2013)

Unfortunately they arent gone. The wax seems to have faded them a bit and they are a bit less noticeable but they are still there.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Since corian is a solid surface you could probably buff them out.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

See How to Clean Corian. It says "avoid window cleaners" but you can use bleach. You probably left a clean mark. Use more diluted bleach to get it all clean. Unfortunately you'll have to get through the wax coating now. I wouldn't put a non food-safe coating on a countertop.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

markaj311 said:


> Unfortunately they arent gone. The wax seems to have faded them a bit and they are a bit less noticeable but they are still there.


Dang! By the time you get them out, you'll have the cleanest countertops ever. :laughing:


----------



## markaj311 (Feb 10, 2013)

Dorado said:


> See How to Clean Corian. It says "avoid window cleaners" but you can use bleach. You probably left a clean mark. Use more diluted bleach to get it all clean. Unfortunately you'll have to get through the wax coating now. I wouldn't put a non food-safe coating on a countertop.


Ok, my wife says she tried bleach without success but I'm going to try it myself. Do you know how much bleach/water I should use?


----------



## markaj311 (Feb 10, 2013)

r0ckstarr said:


> Dang! By the time you get them out, you'll have the cleanest countertops ever. :laughing:


You sir, are exactly right. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

markaj311 said:


> Ok, my wife says she tried bleach without success but I'm going to try it myself. Do you know how much bleach/water I should use?


I'd be looking into a way to dissolve the car wax first. A way that's safe for the counter top.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Dorado said:


> I'd be looking into a way to dissolve the car wax first. A way that's safe for the counter top.


Liquid dish detergent will take car wax off. Which should also serve as a reminder to those who wash their own cars...only use dish detergent on your car, if you want to remove the wax.


----------



## markaj311 (Feb 10, 2013)

Seattle2k said:


> Liquid dish detergent will take car wax off. Which should also serve as a reminder to those who wash their own cars...only use dish detergent on your car, if you want to remove the wax.


I just used Dawn dish soap to get any remaining wax off, I too use it to wash my car. Basically back to square one on the counter top until I try the bleach, just need to find out how much to use safely.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I'd follow the cleaning instructions here. The part about bleach says "occasionally, wipe surface with diluted household bleach (1 part water/1 part bleach). Rinse top thoroughly with water and wipe completely dry."


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

joed said:


> Since corian is a solid surface you could probably buff them out.


like i said. you can't buff "matte". well, you actually can, but it would then be shiny, and not matte. and, imo, it would look great.


----------

